# co2 indicator solution harmful?



## boolz (Oct 9, 2012)

I knocked off my drop checker and the co2 indicator solution spilled inside the tank. Shall I be worried? I use a Cal Aqua nano drop checker with Cal Aqua indicator solution. The website says "The indicator solution is a combination of KH Standard / 4 degree KH (4 dKH) and pH indicator (Bromothymol Blue)" What is the effect of this solution spilling inside the tank?? 

:help:


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

it will be fine. The KH standard is just regular water that has the hardness adjusted and the pH indicator is only like 7 dropsor something so it will be very diluted.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

tharsis said:


> it will be fine. The KH standard is just regular water that has the hardness adjusted and the pH indicator is only like 7 dropsor something so it will be very diluted.


+1

I've spilled solution multiple times from my drop checker with no ill effect.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

As others have mentioned, it should be no cause for alarm.

Of course, you can also do a partial water change (though it would really just be for the sake of doing a partial water change).


----------



## boolz (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you All. The response from GLA: 

"Hi, 


Thank you for your email. No worries on the spill in the tank. There are extremely small diluted amounts of bromo blue in the fluid. No worries. 



Thanks,
Marco



 "


----------

